
Ask HN: How to improve my SQL skills? - discardity
As per title: I&#x27;m looking for sites that allow me to practice MySQL queries etc.
======
cody8295
[https://sqlbolt.com](https://sqlbolt.com) is a really nice interactive site
that makes you pass practice queries before continuing. Gives you a sense of
accomplishment when you finally figure it out.

I also really like
[https://www.w3schools.com/sql/trysql.asp?filename=trysql_op_...](https://www.w3schools.com/sql/trysql.asp?filename=trysql_op_in)
for practice but be warned it runs SQLite which can be confusing if you're
more used to built in functions from other things like SQL server

~~~
discardity
Thanks, sqlbot is great.

------
dodgyb
[http://sqlfiddle.com](http://sqlfiddle.com) is another nice query building
site. It gives you the option of working with different engines.

